
First time drop in iphone sales - tosseraccount
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-suffers-its-first-ever-fall-in-iphone-sales-says-gartner-2016-02-18
======
creshal
How much of this is because Android phones are crap and have to be replaced
more often? I'm burning through phones at roughly twice the rate of my Apple
colleagues.

~~~
tosseraccount
"Analysts had expected a slowdown in iPhone sales in the company’s first
quarter, partly due to muted enthusiasm over Apple’s most recent iPhone 6s
model. Apple CEO Tim Cook also pointed to challenges related to the strong
dollar"

